# Any jobs for nurses



## J.W

Hi all......just after some adivce please

Im a registered general nurse working hard in the NHS!! Would love to relocate to mallorca and work in a hospital over there. Not sure if there are any jobs available for english nurses....or do i have to be fluent in spanish?

Any info or advice is much appreciated


Thanks x


----------



## Stravinsky

J.W said:


> Hi all......just after some adivce please
> Im a registered general nurse working hard in the NHS!! Would love to relocate to mallorca and work in a hospital over there. Not sure if there are any jobs available for english nurses....or do i have to be fluent in spanish?
> Any info or advice is much appreciated
> Thanks x


Well ..... I know it sounds terrible, but if you're going to work in an environment where communication is so important to people lives, then if you can't speak the language of the country in which the hospital you are going to work is, then its unlikely you are going to find employment.

Getting employment over here in most responsible fields is difficult .... I guess you have to ask yourself would a Spaniard coming to the UK who can speak no English at all get a job in an English hospital as a nurse.


----------



## jojo

I'm a trained nurse and although I havent been able to get a permenant full time post, I am on a list of "bank/stand-in" staff at a local British nursing home (I'm in mainland Spain). I'm sure that there are such things and other types of care/hospital type places in Mallorca that deal only with British patients and who would be happy to employ British nursing staff?????

Jo


----------



## dizzy

I have been looking for the same type of work now for several months. I am a Registered Nurse training in Australia, I have not seen any nursing jobs in spain that even require bilingual English. Good Luck - let me know if you find any. I think it is as Stravinsky has said until we have enough language to communicate well - it will be very difficult to get work as a trained nurse. Have you checked out how to have your qualifications recognised in Spain?

We finally have a date for moving - will be resident in Barcelona province on the 24 Sept 08! Yah!


----------



## J.W

Thanks for the advice........it's as i thought, must keep on learning the lingo!!!

J.W xx


----------



## Shirley Roberts

J.W said:


> Hi all......just after some adivce please
> 
> Im a registered general nurse working hard in the NHS!! Would love to relocate to mallorca and work in a hospital over there. Not sure if there are any jobs available for english nurses....or do i have to be fluent in spanish?
> 
> Any info or advice is much appreciated
> 
> 
> Thanks x


Please contact us at Sun Search Recruitment in Mallorca we have vacancies for Nurses in various clinics in Mallorca (often clinics for cosmetic procedures). To work as a Nurse in the Spanish NHS requires Spanish, Mallorquin and cross training accreditation. We look forward to hearing from you or check our website SunSearch - Recruitment in Mallorca for Holiday staff, reps, jobs and vacancies for hotel, holiday and travel in Spain, Majorca, France, Canary Islands, Palma, Minorca and Europe.. Tel 00 34 971 63 35 45
Best wishes

Shirley Roberts
Sun Search Recruitment and Sun Search Acquisitions


----------



## chris(madrid)

Shirley Roberts said:


> To work as a Nurse in the Spanish NHS requires Spanish, *Mallorquin* and cross training accreditation.


*Mallorquin* only in Baleares surely.


----------



## dizzy

Chris, what is mallorquin? noone has mentioned this when I have spoken with MES.


----------



## jojo

dizzy said:


> Chris, what is mallorquin? noone has mentioned this when I have spoken with MES.



Mallorquin is the version of spanish that is mainly used in the Ballearic Islands

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid)

dizzy said:


> Chris, what is mallorquin? noone has mentioned this when I have spoken with MES.


As Jojo says - it's a language (do NOT tell a Mallorquin that their language is a version of Spanish - boy will you regret that one) - more related to Catalan or Valencian than Castillian (what the world calls Spanish) and spoken EXTENSIVELY in the Balearics. There is talk of making it the de facto language in schools there. 

It's a MUST if you intend to do ANY form of "official" work. One exception _MAY_ be the Guardia Civil as they are "posted", much as Military personnel are. Though I guess once there they learn.

To do business with locals - if you were "Spanish" you'd suffer a bit not speaking it. As A foreigner you'll still get a bit of leeway. 

My experience of Mallorquins ( I have 3 very good "local" friends there) is that their Castillian is often very well pronounced - better than many mainlanders. It's still natural for most though, as "The Generalisimo" made it obligatory to use Spanish.

Dizzy - given you're moving to Catalonia - I'd recommend you get Catalan classes once there! - It will gain you MAJOR brownie points with the locals. Just ask in the town hall.


----------



## dizzy

Thanks Chris

All ready on this as I have a friend who is the Spanish -Catalan teacher at the University of Barcelona. She has been giving me lessons in return for English practice for some time - although my Catalan is very poor in comparison to my Spanish which is still rather basic. Oh well - it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks... not so old but still.

Thanks for the advice


----------

